# striped bass



## irongut99 (Oct 1, 2011)

My Dad went on a fishing trip and brought back some striped bass from Long island sound. He was told on the boat that a couple of he guys smoke some of the catch.

Any idea on what temp?? How long?? wood? rub??

Thanks


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 6, 2011)

Gut, I'm not the fish smoking guru, they will be by later...

But I like Smoked Catfish. It is a tender fish and needs little to prepare ; I do know one shouldn't use a lot of salt on fish , it seems to increase in saltyness greatly.and quickly.

I dust my Catfish with Paprika(smoked if available)and garlic and pepper. rest it till I get a color comming through the Paprika. Then put it in a vertical smoke chamber and hit it with about 125*f for 3to 4 hrs. It gets nice and pull apart good.

Have fun and...


----------

